# Waxy Maize vs. Maltodextrin



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just curious as to everyone's thoughts on these two carbohydrate sources. Over the years I've gone back and forth in my thoughts on which is better. I'm talking primarily using them as an intra/post workout carb source mixed with aminos or protein. 

Right now I think that Maltodextrin is better, as I believe it is a very high GI carb source which should give you a good insulin spike and therefore help pull amino acids and glycogen into the muscles post workout and initiate recovery. From everything I've read about it, I've concluded that Waxy maize is a med-low GI carb, although there are many different opinions on it. I'm pretty convinced that any label claims about it "sinking through your system" or whatever are mostly marketing hype and not backed up by real science. 

However. I have often been wrong before, and I see many people I respect writing about how they like using Waxy Maize, including a post I just read by Get Some, something I recently read by Dante (creator of DC training), and plenty of others. 

Which do you guys prefer? Do you have any studies or information that would be pertinent to this question? Or should the two be used at different times for different purposes?

Thanks for your input Gentlemen!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2012)

can't help much here as I think it all depends on goals and $$$..lol

I personally wouldn't touch Maltodextrin but I also don't use carb supplements and not much on protein shakes. I have heard many say that Waxy Maize is better just to turn around and read that it's no different than Maltodextrin. Nothing like real food, less worries IMO.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2012)

Jenner said:


> can't help much here as I think it all depends on goals and $$$..lol
> 
> I personally wouldn't touch Maltodextrin but I also don't use carb supplements and not much on protein shakes. I have heard many say that Waxy Maize is better just to turn around and read that it's no different than Maltodextrin. Nothing like real food, less worries IMO.



Thanks, I definitely agree on the whole food thing for the most part. I'm just talking about something to choke slam immediately after working out for guys who are trying to build muscle.. I personally stay real lean and don't worry about the sugar making me gain fat.

But yeah I hear so many different things about waxy maize, that's why I was hoping to compare opinions here.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2012)

dont think there is too much of a diff between the two results wise.  both will roughly do the same thing.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 10, 2012)

I was always curious myself, I don't doubt that each person is different and you need to find out for yourself. Also I doubt don't one works better with insulin than the other. I don't know much about insulin though thats just a thought.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> I was always curious myself, I don't doubt that each person is different and you need to find out for yourself. Also I doubt don't one works better with insulin than the other. I don't know much about insulin though thats just a thought.



Just to be clear, I'm not talking about injecting insulin, I'm talking about the natural insulin release from your body when you drink a bunch of sugar water. Higher Glycemic index carbs should cause more insulin release than lower, which in theory should make your damaged muscle cells absorb more amino acids and glucose from your bloodstream.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just keep it simple.. 50/50 dextrose/maltodextrin add your whey and be done with it.


----------

